# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Rheinlander καναρίνι

## kon82

καλημερα γνωριζει καποιος που μπορω να βρω πληροφοριες για αυτη την ρατσα καναρινιου?

----------


## Gardelius

αυτο ειναι..?

----------


## alexakos35

Σε αυτη τη σελιδα θα βρεις πληρες αρθρο http://www.poc.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF...D%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------


## ironman

καλησπέρα πήγα στην παναττικη εκθεση και είδα αυτά τα καναρινια και έπαθα πλάκα μπορώ να πω από τις πιο όμορφες ράτσέσ που έχω δει και απορώ για δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον εκτροφει και μήπως ξέρετε γιατί? ? και μήπως γνωρίζετε ποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει για αυτή την ρατσα   ευχαριστώ

----------

